# DirtFest 2013!



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I know it's early, but when is it ever too early to plan an mtb trip?? :thumbsup: Our bike club went to this two years ago for the first time and we all had an absolute blast. The trails are a dream and it's a very well-run festival. Lots of bikes to demo and beer to be had  I know it might be a bit of a haul for some of you in the NE, but it sure would be fun to get to meet some of the people I've met on here. Anyone planning or thinking of going?
Dirt Rag Dirt Fest | May 17-19, 2013


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Me too, Stripes! How about Nicole?? You're sort of in this neck of the woods


----------



## Mr.Ice807 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm fortunate enough to be within three and a half hours from this AWESOME event. Last year my best friend and I attended DirtFest for the first time. It was our second time riding the Allegrippis Trail System. It is the best mountain-biking experience I've ever had in my life. The people were great and the vendors were wonderful. Everyone was willing to talk about their rides and everything bike related. The best part was knowing I'm not alone in with my bike obsession. If all goes well we will be return this year. :yesnod:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like a fun fest for locals. Enjoy!


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking at the bikereg page and I'm wondering if the 60 for camping includes the entrance for the fest or if it's an additional 40, 100 total. Anyone know?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

jsqueri said:


> Looking at the bikereg page and I'm wondering if the 60 for camping includes the entrance for the fest or if it's an additional 40, 100 total. Anyone know?


Yes, I'm pretty sure the $60 includes the festival attendance. If you just want to attend the festival, but are camping elsewhere, it's $40/weekend. It's a great deal!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

petey15 said:


> I know it's early, but when is it ever too early to plan an mtb trip?? :thumbsup: Our bike club went to this two years ago for the first time and we all had an absolute blast. The trails are a dream and it's a very well-run festival. Lots of bikes to demo and beer to be had  I know it might be a bit of a haul for some of you in the NE, but it sure would be fun to get to meet some of the people I've met on here. Anyone planning or thinking of going?
> Dirt Rag Dirt Fest | May 17-19, 2013


+1 - I went to the last two and planning on going this year as well. My GF was relatively new to mountain biking when we attended the first one. There were women's clinics though scheduling and all was a bit more casual then. Last year was stellar for the ladies clinics so my guess is this year will be even better.

Very well run and I am amazed how little trail congestion there is considering how many people are there!


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sort of bummed that I can't make it. But not really, because we will be traveling to Fruita that weekend!

I am going to put a reminder on my calendar for next year. This looks really fun! Thanks for posting.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

PixieChik said:


> I'm sort of bummed that I can't make it. But not really, because we will be traveling to Fruita that weekend!
> 
> I am going to put a reminder on my calendar for next year. This looks really fun! Thanks for posting.


 what? Give up Dirt Fest for Fruita? . That's awesome! I'm jealous! Have a great time and see you next year!


----------

